# Teaching chihuahuas not to sleep in your bed...



## CookieKiKi (Jul 19, 2015)

Don't get me wrong, I would love for both Cookie and Bella to sleep with me (like they have been for the past couple of weeks) but my husband is getting slightly annoyed with it now and I completely understand! To be fair since we've got 2 of them sleeping with us not I've not actually gotten a proper sleep for a long time now. 

The only problem we've got is that Cookie can easily jump in on our bed, so even if she's still in the bedroom she can get on our bed while we're sleeping!

And because Bella is very little she will cry A LOT while trying to get on the bed, which also wakes me up (she also wakes up in the middle of the night, trying to get out of the bed, usually to have a wee, so I have to help her with that)

While we're in work both off them are in our big living room (Cookie runs around free while Bella is in her cage) would it be a good idea to turn the light off and let them sleep in the living room at night? Not necessarily putting Bella in her cage, but making the living room 'their room'? I was going to also let them run around in the hallway but Cookie's barking has been horrible lately and she will bark at any noise she can hear, so I can't do that.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Both of mine slept in our bed, and to be honest I do love it but I also love being able to move lol. 

Pablo wont jump up on the bed because well its Pablo and he's too much of a wuss to do anything, Neeva will. I think they just love being close to us, so my solution was I went and bought this huge XXL big fluffy dog bed and some very fancy cosy blankets and honestly its comfier than my bed. They love it and they love sleeping together I honestly do think they miss companionship during the night hence why they wanted in with us so putting them together has solved that. Sometimes they will try and chance it but I use the command "BED" and off they go, don't cave. If she jumps up on your bed put her back down in to her own and use the chosen command of your choice. Praise her like hell if she goes in by herself don't give her a row when she jumps up honestly make the whole experience positive for her and she'll catch on fast. Neeva was in a large pen as I couldnt trust her not to chew wires I was overly paranoid as she has never chewed a wire in her life, but giving her that freedom to roam around has made a world of difference to bed time they wont move out their big bed. And me and my partner can finally get a decent sleep and a cuddle without dogs joining in!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Up until September Alfie and Bella used to sleep on our bed and like you mine and my husbands sleep was suffering. We went on holiday and my Mum came to stay at ours to dogsit, my Mum slept downstairs in our guest bedroom so consequently the dogs slept downstairs too. When we got back from holiday we decided to try to keep them downstairs and it worked out fine. They sleep in the kitchen/ conservatory and have about 8 beds to choose from. I do worry that Bella might get cold but that's probably unnecessary of me as she's got loads of blankets. I think if it was just me I would probably cave in and let them back upstairs but my husband says we should stick to our guns now as it will confuse them if I allowed them back up. Alfie does occasionally bark in the night if he hears a noise so sometimes I still have to get up anyway but on the whole our quality of sleep has improved.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I am a very light sleeper, so my chi's don't even go in my room at night. They have their Isis pens, and Zarita has her pillow in the living room. When I did first get them, they stayed in a crate in my bed. That way, I could roll over, and know that they were OK. They then graduated to the Iris pen.


----------



## michelle robison (Nov 22, 2015)

Our Malts and cocker sleep with us and sleep good through the night, Sassy our foster Chi slept with us the first couple nights,then she decided to be afraid of Al so she wouldn't sleep ,she just paced on the bed.So I made her a quiet little bed to sleep in..


----------



## Skippy (Mar 24, 2015)

Skippy wants to be with us all of the time. I don't think I could train him not to sleep in bed with us. I tried to have him sleep in his crate when he was a baby but he'd whine/scream for hours and it never got better. He's the biggest baby ever. He's very snuggly and good at getting out of the way. Good luck!


----------



## Peanuts Mommy (May 20, 2014)

LOL good luck with that one! I couldn't sleep if Peanut wasn't in the bed!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

We had to go from Kerri and Nova sleeping in bed with us to sleeping away from us. We did it more for Nova than me- but I am quite happy to be sleeping soundly with one dog curled at the foot of the bed instead of that one plus two chihuahuas all up in my buisness! We had to transition them in another room, if Kerri could see us she would just whine and whine. Out of sight she started just settling right to bed. In fact recently I let her sleep with me a few times and she actually woke up and whined to go back to her bed with Nova. I'm sure I could have waited her out and after a few nights in our room she would have started being happy on the floor- but their beds in a pen in the living roomade for a much easier transition for everyone.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I taught my previous chi Coco to sleep on a dog bed next to my bed and I'm thinking of doing the same with Rocky and Lilo as well. I will probably let them sleep with us on and off, but I want them to go to their bed on command when we want our bed dog free. lol It worked with Coco. 

If you choose to do that, there will definitely be a period at the start where they'll try to jump on the bed, whine, etc. but if you stick to it, keep putting them back in their beds and praise them for it (plus treats), they'll learn. It was exhausting at the start with my previous chi Coco and she was very cheeky (waited for us to be asleep to get on the bed silently lol), but once she got it it was great. I personally prefer to have mine in my room close to us, but some do have their chis sleep in another room so that's up to you.


----------



## 2chimomma (Aug 25, 2015)

We have caved too, after having chi for 15 years, they never slept in our bed. BUT our baby Ewa (barley 2lbs @ 4mths)is sleeping with us & our older girl Harley started joining us in bed too. For years Harley would sleep w/our children but when they moved out she moved into our bedroom, but not our bed. Now, it has turned into a bad habit, the girls are sleeping in the middle of us. Our boys, prefer their own bed in our room. After reading everyone post I realized our boys have pocket/cuddle gray beds and I bought my girls cute beds but don't have that "cuddle/pocket" that my boys love.


----------



## manydogz (Oct 10, 2015)

All six of mine sleep on the couch with me. They won't sleep without me and I can't sleep without them. Fortunately each has their own spot and once there do not move much. Pearl and Mollie Jo sleep on top of me. The rest are all around me with Joey between the two pillows under my head.


----------



## CookieKiKi (Jul 19, 2015)

That is so adorable <3


----------

